# Purple Pseudo



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I just got a purple pseudo a couple days ago. Whenever I go near the glass of the tank it swims right up opens its mouth (it looks like it's smiling) swimming away and then doing it again. When researching not many sources mentioned this....
ANY IDEAS?
*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Crazy fish. Some fish have great personalities, some hate people.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

So i shouldn't be worried?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, no need to be worried about it. In time he will get used to you, he will figure out that you are the one that feeds the tank.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

My yellow pseudo used to spit rocks at me and he used to carry a hermit crab across the tank.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

phil_n_fish said:


> My yellow pseudo used to spit rocks at me and he used to carry a hermit crab across the tank.


Thats funny! *r2
Can you post a pic, what does a yellow pseudo look like?
How much was it?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

He was in my first setup years ago. He's RIP cuz he suffered through a disease that caused his body to slowly lock up which kept him from swimming. He was my first fish and I miss it


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Awwwww....so sorry.


----------

